
Inside the Great Poop Emoji Feud - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/inside-the-great-poop-emoji-feud
======
pwtweet
This is a fantastic read. I can not stop laughing.

"Will we have a CRYING PILE OF POO next? PILE OF POO WITH TONGUE STICKING OUT?
PILE OF POO WITH QUESTION MARKS FOR EYES? PILE OF POO WITH KARAOKE MIC? Will
we have to encode a neutral FACELESS PILE OF POO?”

